# [ V ] CPU, Mobo, Ram, Graka, Soundkarte, Nt



## doceddy (4. Februar 2009)

Verkaufe folgendes:

- Athlon XP 2400, Sockel A + Passender Kühler
PREIS: 23 inkl

- ABIT NF7, Sockel A, AGP, Besserer Chipsatzkühler
Keine Treiber-CD, Handbuch und ATX-Blende. Treiber kann man aber bei Abit runterladen. Die Batterie ist schon schwach, deswegen muss man, nachdem man das Mobo vom Strom getrennt hat, beim Booten in BIOS und dort den FSB auf 133 setzen.
PREIS: 23 inkl

- GF 5600, 128mb, AGP + Arctic Cooling Accelero S2
Passiv gekühlt!
PREIS: 20 inkl

- 2 x 256Mb Infineon DDR-333
PREIS: 15 inkl

- Creative Soundblaster Live 24bit
OVP, aber keine Treiber. Man kann sie aber bei Creative runterladen.
PREIS: 13 inkl

- No-Name Netzteil, 400W, 19A @ 12V
PREIS: 14 inkl

Alles zusammen für 50€ + Versand!


----------



## doceddy (5. Februar 2009)

Preise verhandelbar!


----------

